# Bear Grylls



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't believe I used to like 'man vs wild'

He just killed a harmless monitor for no reason at all.

People like this disgust me. He can show people how to survive without resorting to swinging an animal into a branch 'for the lulz'.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah he is a total and utter ****er.I really dont know how he gets away with stuff like that.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 5, 2010)

naledge said:


> I can't believe I used to like 'man vs wild'
> 
> He just killed a harmless monitor for no reason at all.
> 
> People like this disgust me. He can show people how to survive without resorting to swinging an animal into a branch 'for the lulz'.


You do know its all set up and fake with like 20 people standing around dont you


----------



## herpsman (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one who's mad about it, ye he's an idiot, he could have just said in a survival situation you could eat this which i see reason for, he didnt have to kill it just for tv


----------



## NoURdeadRight (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah he spun me out to, He found this nice big exotic python or boa, not sure what it was. I thought i was whatching a quality documenty, the next thing i learn, his beating it over the head with a stick saying he wont go hungary tonight.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

i believe i am going out on a limb here and i will be going against the majority...
but i think bear grylls is incredible... 
the amount of knowledge he has, and the things he can do is simple stunning... 
granted he does some very unnecessary things but for the major part he is quite amazing...


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Heaps survival, like when your have a parachute, Hunting knife and a flint, not to mention a film crew director medics and all the experts to tell him what things are... That show is a complete joke. Hope he gets bittiin by a Eastern brown.


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> i believe i am going out on a limb here and i will be going against the majority...
> but i think bear grylls is incredible...
> the amount of knowledge he has, and the things he can do is simple stunning...
> granted he does some very unnecessary things but for the major part he is quite amazing...



The knowledge the people they pay to follow him around have. I doubt he would know much. it would be difficult to learn the fauna and flora of all those countries, would take years of study.
He is just some dude who is willing to do some stupid stuff like kill things, swim in ice and drink urine so they gave him a show. Its not educational its entertainment


----------



## voodoo (Apr 5, 2010)

He just murdered a nice Mangrove snake on the same show. There are different ways to show peple how to survive without killing animals for no reason. Sure, if it was a life and death situation...than do it, but you can tell he is well hydrated and has a good supply of food on standby.


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> You do know its all set up and fake with like 20 people standing around dont you



Yeah I do haha.

He did a few episodes in Australia I think, I want to watch them. I can't see the Australian government agreeing to letting him swing a lace monitor around his head and hack death adders to death because 'if he doesn't get them, they'll get him'


----------



## cris (Apr 5, 2010)

naledge said:


> I can't believe I used to like 'man vs wild'
> 
> He just killed a harmless monitor for no reason at all.
> 
> People like this disgust me. He can show people how to survive without resorting to swinging an animal into a branch 'for the lulz'.



Did he eat it? I didnt watch tonights show, but usually find his show funny and a little informative.

Our land has a tradition of killing and eating monitors, humans are likely to have wiped out Megalania (_Varanus prisca_) from hunting and environmental destruction soon after their arrival. 

I prefer to keep them alive and kill other animals to feed them and i am biased because of this, but they are just another animal made of meat at the end of the day.


----------



## Steman (Apr 5, 2010)

ive seen one episode where he was in australia. he found a nice sized olive. fortunately thanks to our laws he was unable to kill it but he said that if you dont need to kill it right away just carry it live with you until you do.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

actually if you learn more about the man before criticize him...
you would know he is quite remarkable...
he is one of the youngest men ever to climb mount everest...
he is very well educated and skillful, speaks several languages and does a variety of martial arts...
he served in the military for many years... and has had ridiculous life experiences...
so dont talk him down... when no body here could come near to accomplishing what he has..


----------



## cris (Apr 5, 2010)

naledge said:


> Yeah I do haha.
> 
> He did a few episodes in Australia I think, I want to watch them. I can't see the Australian government agreeing to letting him swing a lace monitor around his head and hack death adders to death because 'if he doesn't get them, they'll get him'



He drank his own pee and humaley killed, cooked and ate an Olive Python, i would happily eat an Olive Python if it was nicely cooked, but i dont find the pee thing very appeeling.


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

cris said:


> Did he eat it? I didnt watch tonights show, but usually find his show funny and a little informative.
> 
> Our land has a tradition of killing and eating monitors, humans are likely to have wiped out Megalania (_Varanus prisca_) from hunting and environmental destruction soon after their arrival.
> 
> I prefer to keep them alive and kill other animals to feed them and i am biased because of this, but they are just another animal made of meat at the end of the day.



He ate about one or two mouthfulls.

I think every animal should only be killed if it has to, and should only be killed humanely. He has no reason to kill any of the animals he does and he usually takes his time taunting them before he kills them.

I enjoy most of the show, I just hate these parts with a passion.


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 5, 2010)

I really enjoy his show. I couldn't care less if it's set up. He us meant to be an ex English sas soldier so he should have those survival skills. But who knows if that's true. But I agree that there is no need to kill the animals! He just cut the head off suck a beautiful snake, that part makes me angry. There is no need to do that. But apart from that I enjoy the show abs it has dmsome really interesting stuff!


----------



## NoURdeadRight (Apr 5, 2010)

His no bare foot bushman


----------



## herpsman (Apr 5, 2010)

I know he's done some pretty amazing things but does that give him the right to kill animals for no good reason?


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> actually if you learn more about the man before criticize him...
> you would know he is quite remarkable...
> he is one of the youngest men ever to climb mount everest...
> he is very well educated and skillful, speaks several languages and does a variety of martial arts...
> ...



Pfft, i havent climbed a mountain but im quite proud of what i have achieved in my life.


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

The Mangrove Snake looked really friendly, he was screwing with it for a few minutes and it didn't even strike at him. To sum it up:

"This is such a beautiful snake. It's dangerous, it can numb your arm for a couple of days. Such a beautiful snake. I'm going to cut it's head of now and eat one bite"


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 5, 2010)

he is very knowldgeable, but he does kill alot of unnecisary things...he killed that monitor and only ate a few bites, he killed a rare endangered turtle and ate the legs, half the stuff he kills he wastes 95% of it. I enjoy watching him but he peeves me off with the killing and not eating. he will kill anything that has no defence against a stick or rock, yet when faced with a spitting cobra he pooed his undies and then poked a camera in its face, he was being tracked by a bear and pooed himself ran away lol, he was on a half sunk raft in the middle of the ocean was surrounded by tiger sharks and guess what .....pooed himself. When faced with something that can take him he pooes himself and runs away if he can dominate and kill it to have 2-3 bites of an animal that could be a 3 course meal he will. And no he was not in a survival situation at anytime


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

not saying you done webcol but no body is having a dig at you for your area of expertise ...
...
and i have watched his show many times... and he never kills any animal for no reason at all, there is always some reason for it... and even though we all love snakes on here, just because he kills one doesn't make him evil...


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> actually if you learn more about the man before criticize him...
> you would know he is quite remarkable...
> he is one of the youngest men ever to climb mount everest...
> he is very well educated and skillful, speaks several languages and does a variety of martial arts...
> ...



A lot of people have accomplished a lot of great things in their lives.

Hey, Gary Glitter won 'Best Male Artist' does that give him the right to download "thousands of items of child pornography"?


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> i believe i am going out on a limb here and i will be going against the majority...
> but i think bear grylls is incredible...
> the amount of knowledge he has, and the things he can do is simple stunning...
> granted he does some very unnecessary things but for the major part he is quite amazing...



Sorry but you're very ignorant, don't believe everything you see. He is not knowledgeable at all, it's not hard to google something and then say it to a camera, or in his case, ask the bloke on the other side of the camera.
I highly doubt he would have died if he didn't kill that Olive Python in the Kimberly, where it was "58 Degrees Celsius with 100% humidity" haha, literally impossible, the highest recorded temp in Australia is only 50.3 degrees in Oodnadatta in SA, high humidity prevents temperatures from getting so high.. As I said, a temperature that high with 100% humidity is literally impossible, just goes to show how full of **** he is. Along with Austen Stevens and his "cyclone" in the middle of winter 
Oh and by the way, "Bear" doesn't drink his own piss in that same Kimberly episode. While I'm bursting your bubble, I might as well tell you that Santa, the Tooth Fairy, and unfortunately the Easter Bunny, are not real.


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> not saying you done webcol but no body is having a dig at you for your area of expertise ...
> ...
> and i have watched his show many times... and he never kills any animal for no reason at all, there is always some reason for it... and even though we all love snakes on here, just because he kills one doesn't make him evil...



The only reason he kills them is to make money. That is the only reason.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

okay ... wow... 
so if you guys were in a life or death situation and the only food you might find is a snake... you would leave it because its beautiful and placid... 
and it doesnt matter if he has support there, he doesnt use it... and he is illustrating a point... and yes sometimes it is uncalled for i agree.... but the majority of times it isnt...


----------



## NoURdeadRight (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah his a money grabber


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Not evening talking about the killing, but some of the things is stupid. I.e this is a dangerous cliff, care must be taken climbing down etc so he runs down it almost sliding of it, making rafts that just sink, that raft he made and got swept out to sea... Not the best way to show people how to survive


----------



## herpsman (Apr 5, 2010)

well maybe, no reason isn't the best phrase, no good reason would be better as all he kills them for is TV


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 5, 2010)

The bloke has been killing animals all season and not 1 single thread untill now. Is this because its a Reptile? lol
Bias much? Nah of course not governor haha.

For the record I think he is awsome.
Have learnt many ideal things from him that has aided my hunting trips.


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> okay ... wow...
> so if you guys were in a life or death situation and the only food you might find is a snake... you would leave it because its beautiful and placid...
> and it doesnt matter if he has support there, he doesnt use it... and he is illustrating a point... and yes sometimes it is uncalled for i agree.... but the majority of times it isnt...



He wasn't in a life or death situation.


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> okay ... wow...
> so if you guys were in a life or death situation and the only food you might find is a snake... you would leave it because its beautiful and placid...
> and it doesnt matter if he has support there, he doesnt use it... and he is illustrating a point... and yes sometimes it is uncalled for i agree.... but the majority of times it isnt...



he isn't in a life or death situation. He could just say they may be eaten.
How is it about survival when he has a hunting knife, flint, warm clothes and a parachute...
Who is prepared when they become lost..


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> okay ... wow...
> so if you guys were in a life or death situation and the only food you might find is a snake... you would leave it because its beautiful and placid...
> and it doesnt matter if he has support there, he doesnt use it... and he is illustrating a point... and yes sometimes it is uncalled for i agree.... but the majority of times it isnt...


 
he was never in a "life or death situation" lol but all in all he is awesome...just needs to eat more of what he kills


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> The bloke has been killing animals all season and not 1 single thread untill now. Is this because its a Reptile? lol
> Bias much? Nah of course not governor haha.
> 
> For the record I think he is awsome.
> Have learnt many ideal things from him that has aided my hunting trips.



No, he always kills reptiles. Reptiles and bugs and fish. The only time I've seen him kill mammals is when he's with tribes, and fair enough, the tribes kill mammals so that they can survive, I have no problem with that.

I'm not being biased, I suppose I don't mind when he kills fish. But I hate everything else.

The only time I've seen him kill things other than fish, reptiles and bugs was a hedgehog thing for an African tribe and a Yak that was bred for food for a Siberian tribe.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

okay... looks like its me against everyone lol...
...
trust me i dont believe everything i see... and maybe he isnt knowledgeable, but what if he is, how would you know... so dont call me ignorant for expressing my opinion...
and if you recall he was actually refering to the temperature on the ground at that point and the reference to humidity was an exaggeration... maybe you shouldnt take everything so literally ... im sure you have exaggerated for effect every once in a while ...
as for saying he is full of it... totally uncalled for... and unjustified ... you dont know him at all.. so why do you automatically asume the worst


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> okay... looks like its me against everyone lol...
> ...
> trust me i dont believe everything i see... and maybe he isnt knowledgeable, but what if he is, how would you know... so dont call me ignorant for expressing my opinion...
> and if you recall he was actually refering to the temperature on the ground at that point and the reference to humidity was an exaggeration... maybe you shouldnt take everything so literally ... im sure you have exaggerated for effect every once in a while ...
> as for saying he is full of it... totally uncalled for... and unjustified ... you dont know him at all.. so why do you automatically asume the worst



You dont know him at all, so why do you assume the best?


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> okay... looks like its me against everyone lol...
> ...
> trust me i dont believe everything i see... and maybe he isnt knowledgeable, but what if he is, how would you know... so dont call me ignorant for expressing my opinion...
> and if you recall he was actually refering to the temperature on the ground at that point and the reference to humidity was an exaggeration... maybe you shouldnt take everything so literally ... im sure you have exaggerated for effect every once in a while ...
> as for saying he is full of it... totally uncalled for... and unjustified ... you dont know him at all.. so why do you automatically asume the worst


 
as i have said i like him..needs to eat more blah blah blah...BUT you DONT know him either, do you? he could be a total opposite to what you have said who knows. someone get me the adress to nat geo and i will write him a letter and all these posts will be included lol


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

chondrogreen woow... yeah...
...
it is a simulation of a life or death situation... and sure the things he does are for affect, but he is still able to do them... and just because he kills a snake or two doesnt mean you guys have the right to call him a phony...


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> okay... looks like its me against everyone lol...
> ...
> trust me i dont believe everything i see... and maybe he isnt knowledgeable, but what if he is, how would you know... so dont call me ignorant for expressing my opinion...
> and if you recall he was actually refering to the temperature on the ground at that point and the reference to humidity was an exaggeration... maybe you shouldnt take everything so literally ... im sure you have exaggerated for effect every once in a while ...
> as for saying he is full of it... totally uncalled for... and unjustified ... you dont know him at all.. so why do you automatically asume the worst



I don't think he's full of it, he seems to know what he's doing. I just think what he's doing is totally pointless.

And there's a 'Survival Consultant' in the credits, so he may not be as knowledgeable as we think, but I dunno.


----------



## schizmz (Apr 5, 2010)

here ya's go http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/arguments-133832


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> chondrogreen woow... yeah...
> ...
> it is a simulation of a life or death situation... and sure the things he does are for affect, but he is still able to do them... and just because he kills a snake or two doesnt mean you guys have the right to call him a phony...


 
or two...i think he has killed upwards of 30-50 lol


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> chondrogreen woow... yeah...
> ...
> it is a simulation of a life or death situation... and sure the things he does are for affect, but he is still able to do them... and just because he kills a snake or two doesnt mean you guys have the right to call him a phony...



How is it about survival when he has a hunting knife, flint, warm clothes and a parachute...
Who is prepared when they become lost..

What about that, other then killing things how is he teaching survival with this stuff?
I would appreciate it more if he showed how to make knives, fire etc a bit more.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

i assume the best because i believe he is an incredible person... which is a reasonable thing to do...
i believe in out society we are innocent until proven guilty... so why are you assuming the worst when really you have done no research and it is you that has no knowledge on this topic


----------



## NoURdeadRight (Apr 5, 2010)

'Lets crack another can of baked bean and get to the choppa, these dam mosquito's are killing me' Quoat man vs wild


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> chondrogreen woow... yeah...
> ...
> it is a simulation of a life or death situation... and sure the things he does are for affect, but he is still able to do them... and just because he kills a snake or two doesnt mean you guys have the right to call him a phony...



Just because the Japanese kill a whale or dolphin or two, we shouldn't criticize them.
Just because people smuggle in an egg or two.
Just because the Chinese massacre and boil alive a dog or two.
Just because feral cats kill a snake or two.

Where does it end? If Bear Grylls has the right to do it, surely everyone else should.


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> okay ... wow...
> so if you guys were in a life or death situation and the only food you might find is a snake... you would leave it because its beautiful and placid...
> and it doesnt matter if he has support there, he doesnt use it... and he is illustrating a point... and yes sometimes it is uncalled for i agree.... but the majority of times it isnt...



If he was in a life & death situation, fair enough. But as others have said, he has never been in one. And I am interested to know as to how you know he doesn't use the support he has? His show is for entertainment, it is not real, I'm sorry.



Frustration said:


> okay... looks like its me against everyone lol...
> ...
> trust me i dont believe everything i see... and maybe he isnt knowledgeable, but what if he is, how would you know... so dont call me ignorant for expressing my opinion...
> and if you recall he was actually refering to the temperature on the ground at that point and the reference to humidity was an exaggeration... maybe you shouldnt take everything so literally ... im sure you have exaggerated for effect every once in a while ...
> as for saying he is full of it... totally uncalled for... and unjustified ... you dont know him at all.. so why do you automatically asume the worst



Actually no he wasn't referring to the ground temperature at all. I remember specifically he said "It's 58 (may have been 56) degrees with 100% humidity) and didn't mention anything about the ground, I watched the episode a few days ago on youtube, the whole thing is there if you need a refresher.
Sorry for calling you ignorant, not trying to start an argument, just a friendly debate!


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

webcol said:


> I would appreciate it more if he showed how to make knives, fire etc a bit more.



I agree. Good show, minus the killing.


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> i assume the best because i believe he is an incredible person... which is a reasonable thing to do...
> i believe in out society we are innocent until proven guilty... so why are you assuming the worst when really you have done no research and it is you that has no knowledge on this topic



I know that you shouldn't grab a random vine and tell people that water can be sucked from alot of plants... 
I study the environment, and i know that many plants may kill you if you consume them. So telling people to drink form un Identified plants is just irresponsible


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

yess nit picking is the best way to prove me wrong... im sorry 30 or 40 happy now... 

so when you go to outback situations you just take a shirt do you... cause im sure most people have things with them when they go into the wild... like a parachute or a knife or flint... 

i know i dont know him either ... but some one has to think the best when everyone else is being negative as all hell... what is wrong with thinking he is an amazing person... really, how many of you could do what he does... 

and he does show how to make fire shelter food water everything ... as well as being entertaining he is also very factual and educational....

and as for killing mammals i know of one occasion in which he has killed a wild bore on his own


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 5, 2010)

I am sure he could draw us a picture and tell us how to kill the animal for survival etc but would that be enough for us really? Would that give a 100% accurate account of the situation? I quite like the fact that I am getting video footage, a real life visual of it while being taught a lesson in survival. As a hunter this stuff is fascinating & educational to me and something I am glad to learn seen as I could be lost anytime while on a trip. It will not go down well with everybody obviously but thats the nature of the beast. I have sat through videos of field dressing and learning how to skin & gut game. That IMO is no different (if not worse actually) and is apart of life for many of society, as sad as that may seem to some.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 5, 2010)

i love that show my fave show 
jeez u guys always pick out negatives dont you, wheres the positives ?
im sure if we didnt like reptiles we wouldnt be complaining,
as said he may not be in a life & death situation but hes tryin to show *you*what to do if you were alone in that jungle, desert etc and you are in a life or death situation
if you were out in the jungle and are starving to death and there is a lizard infront of you, would *you* let it be because it i s cruel to kill it
i agree it is a bit cruel but its informative


----------



## cris (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> okay... looks like its me against everyone lol...
> ...
> trust me i dont believe everything i see... and maybe he isnt knowledgeable, but what if he is, how would you know... so dont call me ignorant for expressing my opinion...
> and if you recall he was actually refering to the temperature on the ground at that point and the reference to humidity was an exaggeration... maybe you shouldnt take everything so literally ... im sure you have exaggerated for effect every once in a while ...
> as for saying he is full of it... totally uncalled for... and unjustified ... you dont know him at all.. so why do you automatically asume the worst



It was probably only humidity in the high 80's or 90's and the temperature cant possibly be hotter than what the recorded air temperature would be in the shade, even if you are in midday sun close to a surface that has been in full sun all day 

Next thing we will have lizards that bask in 50-60C as a regular thing inhabiting our land :lol:


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> yess nit picking is the best way to prove me wrong... im sorry 30 or 40 happy now...
> 
> so when you go to outback situations you just take a shirt do you... cause im sure most people have things with them when they go into the wild... like a parachute or a knife or flint...
> 
> ...



Alot of survival situations arnt planned for though. most situations people are in those situations they dont have that stuff. Thats why there in those situations.
Any man can grab a hunting knife and use it. I would much prefer to learn things like how indiginous people would survive.. Like shaping stones suchs as obsidian to use as a knife


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> i love that show my fave show
> jeez u guys always pick out negatives dont you, wheres the positives ?
> im sure if we didnt like reptiles we wouldnt be complaining,
> as said he may not be in a life & death situation but hes tryin to show *you*what to do if you were alone in that jungle, desert etc and you are in a life or death situation
> ...



I would still complain if I didn't like reptiles, we're not all biased haha.

It's not informative. Everybody knows food comes from animals, everybody knows if you kill an animal you get food, everybody knows that you need food to survive.

Seriously, is common sense something we need to be taught by an up-himself TV entertainer?

The show wasn't made to inform, it wasn't made to tell us that we can kill things to eat, we already know that. It was made to entertain, to make money.


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> i love that show my fave show
> jeez u guys always pick out negatives dont you, wheres the positives ?
> im sure if we didnt like reptiles we wouldnt be complaining,
> as said he may not be in a life & death situation but hes tryin to show *you*what to do if you were alone in that jungle, desert etc and you are in a life or death situation
> ...



Yes people have agreed that if needed people would eat fauna, but hell everyone nows how to kill something, its in our nature to kill. We dont need to see it every episode over and over


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 5, 2010)

naledge said:


> i would still complain if i didn't like reptiles, we're not all biased haha.
> 
> It's not informative. Everybody knows food comes from animals, everybody knows if you kill an animal you get food, everybody knows that you need food to survive.
> 
> ...


mate nearly every show is made to entertain and make money


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> mate nearly every show is made to entertain and make money



Yes. But this one kills hundreds of harmless animals to entertain and make money.

I have a new idea for a show:

We show the public how to kill orangutans and cut down their trees to extract palm oil.

Or, a show where we teach how to hunt whales for food.

Maybe a show teaching the proper seal clubbing methods?


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

okay fair comment dantheman

i understand it is not life or death and he probably does have support, and i also understand he is not in a real life or death situation, but once again it is a simulation and he is often in very dangerous situation, and if he did things incorrectly he may as well die... 
it seems to me too many of you are too quite to jump to conclusions that everything he does is fake, when really even if you dont agree with everything he does, some of the things he accomplishes are crazy... 
... 
and once again... if none of you can do it better then he can, what right do you have to tell him he is wrong and fake... 
...
refering to naledge's comment about whales... that is taking it to an extreme and you know it...


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 5, 2010)

naledge said:


> I would still complain if I didn't like reptiles, we're not all biased haha.
> 
> It's not informative. Everybody knows food comes from animals, everybody knows if you kill an animal you get food, everybody knows that you need food to survive.
> 
> ...


 
Do you know where to find it? how to capture it? how to kill it? how to prepare it?
Not everyone was born with rose coloured glasses, some of us need to be taught these things. Therefore it is informative, educational & entertaining. JMO of course


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> i assume the best because i believe he is an incredible person... which is a reasonable thing to do...
> i believe in out society we are innocent until proven guilty... so why are you assuming the worst when really you have done no research and it is you that has no knowledge on this topic



Believing someone is incredible is a sensible thing to do? Why are you assuming the best when you haven't done the research? Everything you say can be directed back at you.



chondrogreen said:


> I am sure he could draw us a picture and tell us how to kill the animal for survival etc but would that be enough for us really? Would that give a 100% accurate account of the situation? I quite like the fact that I am getting video footage, a real life visual of it while being taught a lesson in survival. As a hunter this stuff is fascinating & educational to me. It will not go down well with everybody obviously but thats the nature of the beast. I have sat through videos of field dressing and learnign how to skin & gut game. That IMO is no different and is apart of live for many of society, as sad as that may seem to some.



I was brought up hunting, and have learned nothing from his videos to survive in the bush. My Dad/Granddad tought me everything I need to know to survive if lost in the bush, and I was aware of these things before heading out with a rifle slung over my shoulder. As stated earlier, his shows are purely entertainment for the uneducated.


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Do you know where to find it? how to capture it? how to kill it? how to prepare it?
> Not everyone was born with rose coloured glasses, some of us need to be taught these things. Therefore it is informative, educational & entertaining. JMO of course



Being told to hit something with a stick isn't really a Harvard education.


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

There is more then one way to eat in the bush, Hell teach people some things about bush tucker!
There is so much available to eat when you know where to find it


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 5, 2010)

you are guys are over reacting , seriously
what about the natives of the jungle, desert , forests etc ..... they kill animals every few hours for food and u guys arnt complaining ( i know he's doing it for what u called ' entertainment ' - do u think people watch the show for animal slaughter ? )


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> you are guys are over reacting , seriously
> what about the natives of the jungle, desert , forests etc ..... they kill animals every few hours for food and u guys arnt complaining ( i know he's doing it for what u called ' entertainment ' - do u think people watch the show for animal slaughter ? )



But that's the point. They kill it for food, they kill them because they have to, to survive.

Bear Grylls does it so he can make a quick buck.

Actually, I think quite a few people would watch it for that, and to see him eat disgusting things like eyes and testicles. People find it funny.


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 5, 2010)

Agree to disagree.
Some find it educational, others find it sickening.
IS THERE ANYTHING LEFT TO ARGUE ABOUT?
No use trying to push your opinion against anothers, nobody is going to change their mind.
The fact is I am right and the rest of you are wrong. Get over it already lol


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> you are guys are over reacting , seriously
> what about the natives of the jungle, desert , forests etc ..... they kill animals every few hours for food and u guys arnt complaining ( i know he's doing it for what u called ' entertainment ' - do u think people watch the show for animal slaughter ? )


 
That is because they HAVE to do this to survive, they don't know any different. There are no supermarkets in the Amazon or African plains.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

HAHA... oh COMON....

THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING COMMON ABOUT SENSE...

if you think its so "common and easy" you take a parachute, one set of clothes, flint and a knife and go do it yourself...


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> you are guys are over reacting , seriously
> what about the natives of the jungle, desert , forests etc ..... they kill animals every few hours for food and u guys arnt complaining ( i know he's doing it for what u called ' entertainment ' - do u think people watch the show for animal slaughter ? )



But there natives, they dont have maccas or coles at there disposal. Most cases indiginous people know how to treat the land, and conserve it. Live with the land, not abuse it. Not killing every little thing you find. Instead of killing a monitor, why not mention some of the aboriginal practices such as bush tucker, as i said earlier its not hard to find it


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 5, 2010)

naledge said:


> But that's the point. They kill it for food, they kill them because they have to, to survive.
> 
> Bear Grylls does it so he can make a quick buck.
> 
> Actually, I think quite a few people would watch it for that, and to see him eat disgusting things like eyes and testicles. People find it funny.


its *one* bloody part of the show, he kills 1 or sometimes 2 a show, 
id like to see you stranded out in the jungle and see how knowledgable u are


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> HAHA... oh COMON....
> 
> THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING COMMON ABOUT SENSE...
> 
> if you think its so "common and easy" you take a parachute, one set of clothes, flint and a knife and go do it yourself...



It's common sense to kill an animal for food.

I love the parts where he teaches you to make shelter and fire, we don't all know that. But we do all know that animals are made of meat.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

i agree with Chondrogreen... 
discussion over


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> HAHA... oh COMON....
> 
> THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING COMMON ABOUT SENSE...
> 
> if you think its so "common and easy" you take a parachute, one set of clothes, flint and a knife and go do it yourself...



its not common and easy, but its not survival either.
You can make knives, fires, rope and fire from only things from the bush. He has done very little of this. I have seen him make a few things, but not much, these are the things that make you survive


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 5, 2010)

can u guys stop pickin out the negatives about it !
every time i come on the aps now there is about 5 pointless arguements going on, everythin is negative on here now !


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> its *one* bloody part of the show, he kills 1 or sometimes 2 a show,
> id like to see you stranded out in the jungle and see how knowledgable u are



How does any of this have anything to do with me surviving in the jungle?

I was talking about the fact that he kills so many animals for no other reason but to make money. I find that disgusting.


----------



## beeman (Apr 5, 2010)

As someone that has been born in the country and tought to fish and hunt from a young age ( and passed this set of skills onto my own kids) I find nothing educational what so ever about this persons program, It is very scripted and over acted and has very little coralation to a real life survival event.
This show is purely put together for $$$ purposes and nothing else.


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> if you think its so "common and easy" you take a parachute, one set of clothes, flint and a knife and go do it yourself...



To be quite honest, I probably could. As could anyone with half a brain.
Especially in his situation where he's close to civilization and has a handy dandy safety crew behind him.
I would love to put him in one of his own situations, literally alone, with nothing. He wouldn't last.

I should add I have no problem with it being put together simply to entertain or make some money, it's just the fact that it's so unrealistic and uninformative. Every word used to describe this show has an "un" at the beginning.


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> can u guys stop pickin out the negatives about it !
> every time i come on the aps now there is about 5 pointless arguements going on, everythin is negative on here now !



I think it's been like this for a few years haha. Heated discussion is healthy.



Frustration said:


> i agree with Chondrogreen...
> discussion over



Fair enough, there's no point talking about it any further.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> To be quite honest, I probably could. As could anyone with half a brain.
> Especially in his situation where he's close to civilization and has a handy dandy safety crew behind him.
> I would love to put him in one of his own situations, literally alone, with nothing. He wouldn't last.
> 
> I should add I have no problem with it being put together simply to entertain or make some money, it's just the fact that it's so unrealistic and uninformative. Every word used to describe this show has an "un" at the beginning.


im pretty sure he will survive,
how many times have you seen the crew help him making shelters and harnesses, getting across the water etc


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 5, 2010)

I love the fact that because 1 person dosn't find it informative they feel the need to dictate to everyone else that the show has no educational value whatsoever and is purely entertainment regardless of what their opinion is it has to be wrong lol. Ummm hello, a few have stated they find it informative, educational & entertaining. Myself included, so obviously it is TO ME, but isn't TO YOU. I don't quite understand the part where we have to argue and try to change each others mind lol

Is it? yes to some
Is it not? yes to some

GET OVER IT ALREADY


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> can u guys stop pickin out the negatives about it !
> every time i come on the aps now there is about 5 pointless arguements going on, everythin is negative on here now !



Arguements keep the brain going...


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> im pretty sure he will survive,
> how many times have you seen the crew help him making shelters and harnesses, getting across the water etc


 
Of course they are not going to show things like that on camera...


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> I love the fact that because 1 person dosn't find it informative they feel the need to dictate to everyone else that the show has no educational value whatsoever and is purely entertainment regardless of what their opinion is it has to be wrong lol. Ummm hello, a few have stated they find it informative, educational & entertaining. Myself included, so obviously it is TO ME, but isn't TO YOU.
> 
> Is it? yes to some
> Is it not? yes to some
> ...



We all have opinions, we should all be able to share them. And we all did. You're the one keeping it going, there was no need for this.

We've been fairly civil so far.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 5, 2010)

to be honest, i've learnt a great deal of stuff from him, though my favor will always be on survivorman.


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 5, 2010)

naledge said:


> We all have opinions, we should all be able to share them. And we all did. You're the one keeping it going, there was no need for this.
> 
> We've been fairly civil so far.


 
Just making a point that there are 2 opposing oppinions and both sides are trying to correct each other (when the fact is there is no right & wrong lol).
it isn't a debate, it is an argument and a test of egos, both trying to change each others way of thinking which will not happen. It is fruitless.




Asharee133 said:


> to be honest, i've learnt a great deal of stuff from him, though my favor will always be on survivorman.


 
But how did you learn anything?
According to the dictaters it has no educational or informative value lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> im pretty sure he will survive,
> how many times have you seen the crew help him making shelters and harnesses, getting across the water etc



Do you really think they would show that? That would ruin the whole show! I'm sure it's happened, but if it were to be included in the odd episode, he would lose his credibility. Before they show it on tv, they do a little thing to it called editing. Where they cut bits out they don't want, in some shows, you see them as "bloopers", but they would ruin this show, therefore they are excluded.


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> But how did you learn anything?
> According to the dictaters it has no educational or informative value lol



I'm pretty sure everybody that is against it has said that they like the show apart from the animal killing parts.

We all find it informative, you're not the only one.


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> im pretty sure he will survive,
> how many times have you seen the crew help him making shelters and harnesses, getting across the water etc





chondrogreen said:


> But how did you learn anything?
> According to the dictaters it has no educational or informative value lol



Very constructive and mature response, like yourself we have just expressed opinions.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 5, 2010)

Right thats it... 
We are splitting the site in two...
Bear gryll loves on one forum... 
The rest of you on the other


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> But how did you learn anything?
> According to the dictaters it has no educational or informative value lol



You are telling us to get over it yet you keep coming back.

I hear what you're saying, it can be informative to some. But before you watched his show, were you unaware that anything that runs away from you, can keep you alive if you eat it? It's not rocket science, it's entertainment.
GET OVER IT! :lol:

I realize that you're devoted to this bloke, and enjoy his shows, and that's cool, I know I'm not going to change you're opinion, just arguing my opinion, and trying to open you're mind to broader harizon's where tv shows are not always what they seem, go behind the scene's of any documentary and you'll be surprised.


----------



## nabu120 (Apr 5, 2010)

if you dont like it CHANGE THE CHANNEL lol geez


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Do you really think they would show that? That would ruin the whole show! I'm sure it's happened, but if it were to be included in the odd episode, he would lose his credibility. Before they show it on tv, they do a little thing to it called editing. Where they cut bits out they don't want, in some shows, you see them as "bloopers", but they would ruin this show, therefore they are excluded.


 
BUT there actually used to be a few leaked bloopers on youtube, I have been searching for them but can't seem to find them now. They were a really good laugh as it would show spots where Bear would claim were so remote and dangerous then it would pan around and there would be a highway 100 metres away. Or show his 'helpers' testing to see if rocks were stable before he would climb a cliff, etc


----------



## naledge (Apr 5, 2010)

Frustration said:


> Right thats it...
> We are splitting the site in two...
> Bear gryll loves on one forum...
> The rest of you on the other



Haha it looks like that's the way it's going xD


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> You are telling us to get over it yet you keep coming back.
> 
> I hear what you're saying, it can be informative to some. But before you watched his show, were you unaware that anything that runs away from you, can keep you alive if you eat it? It's not rocket science, it's entertainment.
> GET OVER IT! :lol:


 
Cane toads try to get away some times too.
Just as well we listen to Bear and don't go eating anything on the run huh :lol:


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

nabu120 said:


> if you dont like it CHANGE THE CHANNEL lol geez



I never said i didn't like it, I just dont think he is an amazing expert of the land who knows and does all this amazing things. I like it for entertainment only..


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 5, 2010)

The people he is trying to educate would only ever lose the remote control in the jungle of their lounge-room. No chance of them ever being lost in the Amazon....


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> BUT there actually used to be a few leaked bloopers on youtube, I have been searching for them but can't seem to find them now. They were a really good laugh as it would show spots where Bear would claim were so remote and dangerous then it would pan around and there would be a highway 100 metres away. Or show his 'helpers' testing to see if rocks were stable before he would climb a cliff, etc



Haha, really?! Would love to see them, that's awesome...



chondrogreen said:


> Cane toads try to get away some times too.
> Just as well we listen to Bear and don't go eating anything on the run huh :lol:



See that's where you're mistaken, Cane Toads are the best! Stuck in the middle of nowhere, nothing but you and a toad, that Bufo marinus toxin could bring you anything you want! 

Disclaimer: Anything that may be witnessed while jacked up on Toad juice may not be real.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Ps: my favourite show was where he was trying to eat a barbequed skunk..... :lol: He REALLY wasn't enjoying that one!


----------



## nabu120 (Apr 5, 2010)

webcol said:


> I never said i didn't like it, I just dont think he is an amazing expert of the land who knows and does all this amazing things. I like it for entertainment only..


 

thats fair enough as that is all it is intended to be, he as an individual may or maynot be all he claims to be but the show does have its factual points as well as its exagurated moments to entertain the masses, 

personally i find it interesting, i kno alot of it is staged or done for entertaining purposes but at the end of the day i find it a **** load more interesting than alot of the other junk on tv at the moment

lol i would rater watch him eat a snake than see a jiggling fatty complain about 120kg "creeping up on them" (sorry but that show really ****s me and kills my appitite alot quicker lol)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 5, 2010)

I liked the guy, untill I saw him eat deer dung and drink his own urine, I then couldn't help but lose all respect for the #%#$^

Thanks Gex


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Cane toads try to get away some times too.
> Just as well we listen to Bear and don't go eating anything on the run huh :lol:


 
Cane toads on Cairns restaurant menu- Local Cairns News | cairns.com.au

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## schizmz (Apr 5, 2010)

failed link


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> I liked the guy, untill I saw him eat deer dung and drink his own urine, I then couldn't help but lose all respect for the #%#$^
> 
> Thanks Gex



I thought it was hilarious when he stuck a knife to his skin to show how cold it was then had to pee on it to get the knife off. It was :lol:


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 5, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Cane toads on Cairns restaurant menu- Local Cairns News | cairns.com.au
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


 
look at the date.

Thursday, April 1, 2010
© The Cairns Post

Is it for real or not?
See this is why we need Bear, he could answer this for me (I don't trust any of you) :lol::lol::lol: + he is INFORMATIVE AND EDUCATIONAL haha


----------



## cris (Apr 5, 2010)

Next thing someone will tell me Avatar wasnt filmed live on another planet :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

nabu120 said:


> lol i would rater watch him eat a snake than see a jiggling fatty complain about 120kg "creeping up on them" (sorry but that show really ****s me and kills my appitite alot quicker lol)



Haha, amen to that! I can't stand reality tv, and the biggest loser really gives me the ****s too!


----------



## webcol (Apr 5, 2010)

cris said:


> Next thing someone will tell me Avatar wasnt filmed live on another planet :lol:



I helped with the filming. I helped the Navi get some fauna for the stunts. It was so amazing, they are beautiful people with an amazing respect for there planet. I would like to go back some time soon..


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> look at the date.
> 
> Thursday, April 1, 2010
> © The Cairns Post
> ...


 
Hence my three laughing faces underneath....


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 5, 2010)

Yea I know hence I threw 3 in myself. 
Like how you have to get them before noon on april 1st. Dead give away.

Suprised they'd put it in a real paper though. I take it it is a real media yeah?


----------



## nabu120 (Apr 5, 2010)

us daniels' must be the last sane beings on this planet lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 5, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Yea I know hence I threw 3 in myself.
> Like how you have to get them before noon on april 1st. Dead give away.
> 
> Suprised they'd put it in a real paper though. I take it it is a real media yeah?



Yeah the Cairns Post is for real, pretty crap though. Every 2nd article is about a scrubby hunting down a local family (of humans).



nabu120 said:


> us daniels' must be the last sane beings on this planet lol



Must be in the name!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Yea I know hence I threw 3 in myself.
> Like how you have to get them before noon on april 1st. Dead give away.
> 
> Suprised they'd put it in a real paper though. I take it it is a real media yeah?


 
Ah I see now 
Wouldn't be surprised if a lot of folks took it for real though.

Well it looks like everyones just agreed to disagree now, would I be correct? Or incorrect? Should we debate about that now too?


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 5, 2010)

I find the show is pretty good, but i was actually really shocked that he had killed a few animals in the episodes i watched. Also one of my mates was telling me that he got in trouble for misleading viewers that he in fact was staying in motels near by over night, set up props etc. like i said there's some good interesting things about the show, but i dont agree with the unnecessary killing.

Link to the supposed fake claims on BBC News: BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Grylls apologises for 'fake' show

It's obviously for the ratings and money, but hey each to their own... u aren't going to like or agree with what everyone says or does...jus my 2c


----------



## cris (Apr 5, 2010)

So he shouldnt kill animals when not required but rather get some farmed food food delivered to him? That would make a great show, perhaps some here should be making survival shows where no habitat or animals are disturbed or harmed directly in anyway and just buy their food from the supermarket and show how to book into a hotel. it would be even easier just to sit at your computer and order a Pizza, maybe it will be as popular as his show :lol:


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah exactly haha.. 
but really it just comes down to u can't believe everything u see... for an example Steve Irwin (RIP) he was known for being so over the top etc and it got him so well known, and i watched a behind the scenes ep with him where he was supposed to be handling a deadly snake (can't remember what, i think a red belly black) and for the shoot, because it was too dangerous, he was givin a fake snake to play with and jump around with for a couple scenes.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 6, 2010)

HE DID NOT KILL THE OLIVE IN THE KIMBERLY EPISODE, and during the episode stated that it would have been illegal to do so. Yeah he is over the top but the lessons he teaches are credible and usable. And I think as reptile lovers it can be disturbing but hey were not getting teary eyed when he kills a fish are we 2which is a little one sided.


----------



## naledge (Apr 6, 2010)

steve1 said:


> HE DID NOT KILL THE OLIVE IN THE KIMBERLY EPISODE, and during the episode stated that it would have been illegal to do so. Yeah he is over the top but the lessons he teaches are credible and usable. And I think as reptile lovers it can be disturbing but hey were not getting teary eyed when he kills a fish are we 2which is a little one sided.



I have a problem with him killing most animals, not just reptiles.

I haven't seen that episode, what actually happened? did he just find a dead one or something?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 6, 2010)

naledge said:


> I have a problem with him killing most animals, not just reptiles.
> 
> I haven't seen that episode, what actually happened? did he just find a dead one or something?




He caught it live and then threw it over his shoulder and said it could be kept live to keep it fresh, then later released it saying that Australian law prohibited him from killing it.


----------



## naledge (Apr 6, 2010)

steve1 said:


> He caught it live and then threw it over his shoulder and said it could be kept live to keep it fresh, then later released it saying that Australian law prohibited him from killing it.



That's what makes me proud to be Australian, in every other country he's been in he's been allowed to kill animals. But Australia protects animals, it's great


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

imagine the trouble he would of gotten in if he had of killed it without thinking about keeping it fresh :O lol


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 6, 2010)

I just don’t like the way he has convinced my kids that they can pick up pretty much anything and eat it. 
So far we have lost 3 coastal hatchies, the remote for the DVD player, which, fortunately is not used that often, and just tonight my car keys. 
Now I can’t drive to the chemist to get the laxatives needed to get the car keys back. Thanks a lot Bear.:shock:


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 6, 2010)

monkeyboy said:


> I just don’t like the way he has convinced my kids that they can pick up pretty much anything and eat it.
> So far we have lost 3 coastal hatchies, the remote for the DVD player, which, fortunately is not used that often, and just tonight my car keys.
> Now I can’t drive to the chemist to get the laxatives needed to get the car keys back. Thanks a lot Bear.:shock:




Yeah but the grocery bill has halved


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2010)

Dont like him, dont like his show..
and I think if I saw him on the street i would make my
feelings very clear to him
You got every right to feel disgusted as he is 
killing animals to sell his crappy docos, and it is working well for him.


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

it must be easy to sit back on your computers and bag this remarkable man ,you wouldnt be sayin these things if you were stuck out in the wild alongside him. Obviously the species he kills are not protected so whats the difference to us eating cows, fish, or paultry. Ime sure if you saw a cow getting butchered the eye fillet wouldnt taste as nice. Most of us eat meat a daily basis we are just fortunate enough to have it slaughtered and prepared for us. Get a life you critics bear would have more knowledge on flora, and fauna from different countries than any bookworm lecturer at a university.


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 6, 2010)

I am just curious...is it only males who think the sun shines out of his behind......:shock:

And I realise not all males do...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm kinda with mrkos. I reckon he's pretty good. He knows heaps of awesome survival skills, and is trying to pass them on in an entertaining way. Don't forget he didn't start making that series to be popular and rich, he just started it as a small doco of his skills that then got picked up by some channels. Anyone who wouldn't kill and eat an animal if they were lost in the bush, hasn't ever been REALLY hungry! 

mrkos is right about the meat industry, too. Abattoirs and chicken farms are a lot more hellish than whacking a lacie on a tree, but most of us still eat meat everyday. It's double standards to say one's okay and the other's not. IMO


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 6, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> I am just curious...is it only males who think the sun shines out of his behind......:shock:
> 
> And I realise not all males do...



I think it's just a few who's childhood dream was to be like him, and don't want to accept the fact he's a big fake :lol: Kinda like when you 1st discover there's no Santa.


----------



## blakehose (Apr 6, 2010)

I love this show... Can't say I was really very happy when he clocked the monitor last night, but there are much worse things going on in the world today, than what he does on his show.


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 6, 2010)

i like bear, so what if he donks a few things on the head. his show is called "man vs wild" not "man conserving the world". he is just showing the audience how to survive and thats the whole point of this show.


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree, thank goodness we have these laws to stop people putting a shovel through them or deliberately driving their car over them, imagine how many would be killed if we didn't have these laws. 



naledge said:


> That's what makes me proud to be Australian, in every other country he's been in he's been allowed to kill animals. But Australia protects animals, it's great


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I think it's just a few who's childhood dream was to be like him, and don't want to accept the fact he's a big fake :lol: Kinda like when you 1st discover there's no Santa.


 We all know its a tv show and there is always gunna b a certain degree of fakeness to it camera crews etc. Actually surprises me to hear that from someone who seems to like going bush herping a lot ,maybe there is a certain degree of envy there somewhere. Fact is behind al the camera's tv and b......t bear would know more about the bush and survival than ayone on this forum if male or female viewers cant watch and respect that change the channel and watch something more suitable to your viewing.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 6, 2010)

i like the show, i find some things informative, but i recon he's full of **** "dont touch the vines, they might b snakes"


Will


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2010)

I've done far worse things to cows (as in eating them).

The positives of this show are:
1) It's entertaining
2) There's some beautiful animals, both edible and dangerous
3) There's places on earth he goes to that have probably never seen a boot-print (probably)
4) By killing a predator he's saved a herbivore (or a smaller predator)
5) There's a good chance he'll die, maybe not by stingray, but something eventually will get him

The negatives of the show are:
1) He doesn't use any nice herbs to flavour the meat - he really could do such a better job with just some paprika at least!
2) He's ugly.... and he's a he... I'd watch it more if there was a bikini clad 18 year old cheer leader doing the same job... Every now and then when she's wrestling with a crocodile you might see a little nip... (pun intended)
3) How does his crew survive so easily with less fuss than him?


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Sorry but you're very ignorant, don't believe everything you see. He is not knowledgeable at all, it's not hard to google something and then say it to a camera, or in his case, ask the bloke on the other side of the camera.
> I highly doubt he would have died if he didn't kill that Olive Python in the Kimberly, where it was "58 Degrees Celsius with 100% humidity" haha, literally impossible, the highest recorded temp in Australia is only 50.3 degrees in Oodnadatta in SA, high humidity prevents temperatures from getting so high.. As I said, a temperature that high with 100% humidity is literally impossible, just goes to show how full of **** he is. Along with Austen Stevens and his "cyclone" in the middle of winter
> Oh and by the way, "Bear" doesn't drink his own piss in that same Kimberly episode. While I'm bursting your bubble, I might as well tell you that Santa, the Tooth Fairy, and unfortunately the Easter Bunny, are not real.


 highest recorded temp in australia is cloncurry 1889 at 53 degrees hottest place in australia is wyndham north west australia around the kimberlies i worked in the mines in the pilbara for two years and visited most of the places around and let me tell you it is hot up there and during cyclone season gets very humid even 300 kms inland


----------



## doods189 (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> actually if you learn more about the man before criticize him...
> you would know he is quite remarkable...
> he is one of the youngest men ever to climb mount everest...
> he is very well educated and skillful, speaks several languages and does a variety of martial arts...
> ...


 


i agree and he shows ppl how to survive by doing what is needed to survive if he just talked about doing the stuff he does nobody would take him serious and he gets permission from every state and country before he kills any animals. and he didnt eat the olive python when he was in australia.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 6, 2010)

Sssssnakeman ... are you serious...
if you were on the street and told bear grylls how you felt
he would eat you...
... 
you can criticize the show all you wont, cause i can understand not liking certain aspects of it...
but dont criticize the man because he is really remarkable... 
love it or leave it alone


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> Sssssnakeman ... are you serious...
> if you were on the street and told bear grylls how you felt
> he would eat you...
> ...
> ...


 People can get pretty tough sittng behind there computer ssssnakeman bear grylls would have you trussed up like one of his prey items in an instant


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> Sssssnakeman ... are you serious...
> if you were on the street and told bear grylls how you felt
> he would eat you...
> ...
> ...



Very well said,
just because you dont like him dosent give you rights to criticise him,
i find the show interesting and some of you dont, then dont watch it
after reading the thread its going to make it harder trying to enjoy the show because of all the rubbish being said here,


----------



## webcol (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> Sssssnakeman ... are you serious...
> if you were on the street and told bear grylls how you felt
> he would eat you...
> ...
> ...





mrkos said:


> People can get pretty tough sittng behind there computer ssssnakeman bear grylls would have you trussed up like one of his prey items in an instant



Hhhmmm eats people to? :lol:
I love the faith you guys have in him, you think if some on gave him some criticism he would react in a negative way?
I think i he was half a man he would have a laugh and walk away. Thats what incredible people do...
I cant believe this thread is still on...


----------



## Frustration (Apr 6, 2010)

webcol said:


> I think i he was half a man he would have a laugh and walk away. Thats what incredible people do...
> I cant believe this thread is still on...



clearly that is why you are still arguing the point

last night we agreed there was no point in further discussion as nobody is going to change their opinion... ?

we were right you were wrong no harm done...

we = bear grylls lovers

for the rest of you, thats a joke dont argue it...


----------



## webcol (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> clearly that is why you are still arguing the point
> 
> last night we agreed there was no point in further discussion as nobody is going to change their opinion... ?
> 
> ...



What are you ten years old?
No one is right!!
Its a show, some like some dont, get over it.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 6, 2010)

really... did you not read what i just said... 
... 
the last part was a joke, and there is no need to put down others when they have done nothing to you... so thanks for that... 
... 
if you read my post again you will see, that it suggests no one is right and we should stop discussing it...


----------



## smeejason (Apr 6, 2010)

If you want to learn go read or watch "the bush tucker man"
Bear Grylls= 'Russell Coight' ... just entertainment actually think Russell Coight had more brains ...:lol::lol::lol:
Seriously if you think you are learning any bush skills off this man you are in trouble.. 
but good luck with it each to their own. I have watched it and had a good laugh and that is the way i treat the show.


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> really... did you not read what i just said...
> ...
> the last part was a joke, and there is no need to put down others when they have done nothing to you... so thanks for that...
> ...
> if you read my post again you will see, that it suggests no one is right and we should stop discussing it...


 i second that


----------



## webcol (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> really... did you not read what i just said...
> ...
> the last part was a joke, and there is no need to put down others when they have done nothing to you... so thanks for that...
> ...
> if you read my post again you will see, that it suggests no one is right and we should stop discussing it...



My bad then


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

smeejason said:


> If you want to learn go read or watch "the bush tucker man"
> Bear Grylls= 'Russell Coight' ... just entertainment actually think Russell Coight had more brains ...:lol::lol::lol:
> Seriously if you think you are learning any bush skills off this man you are in trouble..
> but good luck with it each to their own. I have watched it and had a good laugh and that is the way i treat the show.


 bush tucker man, malcom douglas, even good old alby mangles if that how you spell all good to watch and entertaining but bear is better


----------



## Frustration (Apr 6, 2010)

never mind lol


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 6, 2010)

Bear Grylls would beat Chuck Norris in an arm wrestle


----------



## Frustration (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm im not sure... 
chuck norris can kill two stones with one bird


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 6, 2010)

What?
Chuck Norris uses Birds as weapons?

Quick to batdatsun 120Y....A new bag out thread is a must


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2010)

Thought this was worth re-posting   Mmmmmm mmmmmm


----------



## webcol (Apr 6, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Thought this was worth re-posting   Mmmmmm mmmmmm



Haha:lol: looked like a pimple poping.


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 6, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Thought this was worth re-posting   Mmmmmm mmmmmm



Thanks for that  I had a little bit of spew come up in my mouth :lol:


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 6, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Thanks for that  I had a little bit of spew come up in my mouth :lol:


 
Not fair.
She got tasteavision lol


----------



## cris (Apr 6, 2010)

steve1 said:


> He caught it live and then threw it over his shoulder and said it could be kept live to keep it fresh, then later released it saying that Australian law prohibited him from killing it.



:lol: when it aired in Australia on SBS it was an edited version. He actually swung it around and hit its head on a rock, cooked it and ate, there was thread on here whinging about it some time back.



mrkos said:


> highest recorded temp in australia is cloncurry 1889 at 53 degrees hottest place in australia is wyndham north west australia around the kimberlies i worked in the mines in the pilbara for two years and visited most of the places around and let me tell you it is hot up there and during cyclone season gets very humid even 300 kms inland



Such temperaures are recorded in the shade, not where a human may be out in the sun next to hot objects, if you have worked on a roof on a hot day you would be in temperatures much higher than what the weather records show.


----------



## Andrais (Apr 6, 2010)

Steman said:


> ive seen one episode where he was in australia. he found a nice sized olive. fortunately thanks to our laws he was unable to kill it but he said that if you dont need to kill it right away just carry it live with you until you do.


 
HAHAHA i could really see a backpacker walking through the bush trying to drag along this cranky 10ft olive python :shock::lol:


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 6, 2010)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> HAHAHA i could really see a backpacker walking through the bush trying to drag along this cranky 10ft olive python :shock::lol:



I am sure this actually happened!! 
Although they were not going to eat it.....I'm not sure what they were planning on doing with it.
Will have to look for the news story...

Couldn't find anything....must have imagined it....


----------



## herptrader (Apr 6, 2010)

Even in a life or death situation there is not excuse for not dispatching your prey humanly... and decapitation is not the most humane way of killing a snake. He then went on to demonstrate that even without its body the head could still function sufficiently well to inflict a bite... and for some time. (He buried the head in case some hapless stranger should wander by an step on it.)

I suspect that this could probably be put down to the fact that he ignorant of the most appropriate way to euthanase a snake - I hope so!

On the main tenant of this thread, given that he is not really in a life and death situation I think he could easily impart the same information without demonstrating it in such a gratuitous manner!


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've gotta say, I couldn't bring myself to sit through more than five minutes of this show. To me it came across like a pretentious load of crap. Just my opinion. Also the only person who can drink their own urine and get away with it is Rip Torn


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2010)

> Even in a life or death situation there is not excuse for not dispatching your prey humanly... and decapitation is not the most humane way of killing a snake. He then went on to demonstrate that even without its body the head could still function sufficiently well to inflict a bite... and for some time. (He buried the head in case some hapless stranger should wander by an step on it.)


A bit sad all that these kids look up to him though,, even here on a site devoted to the love of reptiles.
He is a phoney though and real bushman and survivalists know he is just a phony and in it for the money.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 6, 2010)

You guys just wont quit will you...
...
once again its understandable if you dont agree with some aspects of the show, i think bear grylls is incredible and yet i still agree that some things he does may be uncalled for...
BUT never the less...
you still dont have the right to criticize the man himself...
im sure you still will because it is clearly in your nature to do so

Biography | Bear Grylls

at least do some research before you jump to the conclusion that he is a phoney

and it is hardly sad that all these kids look up to him, he is a remarkable person


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> You guys just wont quit will you...




I'm pretty certain that link you gave is also phoney


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, "kids" these days... looking up to a a fit, educated, multi-lingual, respectful guy on SBS who leads an interesting active life, running around the bush trying to teach people a bit of practical, outdoor information and getting people interested in the world around them... what a terrible role-model 

I agree that you should probably take Bear with a grain of salt, but would I rather my kids watching this guy and dreaming about herping in the Australian outback and travelling the world, or having Charlie from Two and A Half Men or some other junk as a role model? 

Perhaps it would be better if there was a TV show about some totally cynical herpatologist who sits on the internet judging people on public forums all day. If it included some entertaining internal dialogue, or better yet, conversations with his reptiles (!), in which the protagonist passively opposes imperfect animal husbandry, dated incubation methods, and the legalisation of exotics, whilst sucking down a Macca's meal, we could have some sort of educational super-reality herp TV. SBS or ABC would probably pick it up because it would be almost a documentary, not unlike Bear, really. At which point, I think a Facebook page advocating that it replace the Sesame Street timeslot would be very appropriate.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

This thread is just classic, what the majority of you Bear Grylls lovers still fail to see is that he is NOT REALLY in a life or death situation so he is not as special as you make him out to be! It's all done for entertainment and to make money, with a large crew around him that probably give him a glass of coke after he eats an animal and wipe his forehead down after he's scaled a small rock face that somebody has climbed before him to make sure its safe.

The way some of you guys talk about him it sounds like you'd bend over for Bear if he got desperate enough out in the 'wild'.....


But also like has been said 'each to their own'. I watch his show occassionally but there is no way he can be taken seriously.


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 6, 2010)

It may be news to everyone but every bushman / survivalist show is set up. You name it its been set up. Its the most cost effective way of doing the show.

I like the show and although its only a really quick run down of the situations faced, If he was by himself I'm 100% sure he is skilled enough to survive and to teach it. Just reading the accomplishments, history, and awards received is enough for me to conclude that. 

Bear Grylls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> The way some of you guys talk about him it sounds like you'd bend over for Bear if he got desperate enough out in the 'wild'.....




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Well, he is a pretty good looking man :lol:


----------



## Frustration (Apr 6, 2010)

THANK YOU BUSHFIRE... 
mattsnake do you read the thread at all... or do you just keep repeating yourself...
as i have said many times... you can criticize the show... 
but the individual is phenomenal ...
and you said it perfectly us "bear grylls lovers"
we love the man not the show... couldnt care less what you think about the show


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 6, 2010)

Post #167.

Edit: Nevermind. I think his show is rubbish.


----------



## cris (Apr 6, 2010)

Bushfire said:


> It may be news to everyone but every bushman / survivalist show is set up. You name it its been set up. Its the most cost effective way of doing the show.
> 
> I like the show and although its only a really quick run down of the situations faced, If he was by himself I'm 100% sure he is skilled enough to survive and to teach it. Just reading the accomplishments, history, and awards received is enough for me to conclude that.
> 
> Bear Grylls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Interesting to read his qualifications and achievements, i suspected he has some ninja skills :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> THANK YOU BUSHFIRE...
> mattsnake do you read the thread at all... or do you just keep repeating yourself...
> as i have said many times... you can criticize the show...
> but the individual is phenomenal ...
> ...


 
Haha repeating myself? That is the first time I have said anything along those lines... 

And I couldn't care less what you think about the show, everybody has an opinion...what a boring place the world would be if they didn't! 

It's just amusing to me at the lengths you will go to to defend Bear from an APS onslaught  ...you say you love the man not the show? Bear IS the show. To call him _phenomenal_ is a bit of a stretch! We've established pages ago that you think the sun shines out of his **** and would run to the ends of the earth for him... you are the one that keeps coming back and repeating yourself everytime somebody has something bad to say about him. All hail Bear Grylls - the perfect man!


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> The way some of you guys talk about him it sounds like you'd bend over for Bear if he got desperate enough out in the 'wild'.....



I don't like his show at all.....but on the other hand....

Am I gonna get in trouble for that?? :lol:


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 6, 2010)

Best episode I watched was one on youtube.Think it was called " Man Vs. Wild, Bear Grylls is a Phony" or something like that where he was trekking across a lava field.


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

cris said:


> :lol: when it aired in Australia on SBS it was an edited version. He actually swung it around and hit its head on a rock, cooked it and ate, there was thread on here whinging about it some time back.
> 
> 
> 
> Such temperaures are recorded in the shade, not where a human may be out in the sun next to hot objects, if you have worked on a roof on a hot day you would be in temperatures much higher than what the weather records show.


 My point exactly so you are saying the temperatures he stated are possible ime a formworker by trade i work outside everyday and let me tell workin up in nwa was fu...n unbelievably hot. Mattsnake i ime not interested in hearing about your sexual fantasies keep it real man.


----------



## captive_fairy (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if it has been said before, but there are a few people saying he doesn't know that much he's just asking the guy behind the camera...So how come the guy behind the camera can know all this stuff, but Bear is an idiot?
I agree that he could just say, this is edible, but I love the show...
And no thread was created until he killed a couple of reptiles...Biased? What about the other animals?
I love all animals, but I like going bush and it if I got lost, I would have no problem killing a creature to survive.


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 6, 2010)

captive_fairy said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if it has been said before, but there are a few people saying he doesn't know that much he's just asking the guy behind the camera...So how come the guy behind the camera can know all this stuff, but Bear is an idiot?
> I agree that he could just say, this is edible, but I love the show...
> And no thread was created until he killed a couple of reptiles...Biased? What about the other animals?
> I love all animals, but I like going bush and it if I got lost, I would have no problem killing a creature to survive.


 agreed


----------



## naledge (Apr 6, 2010)

captive_fairy said:


> And no thread was created until he killed a couple of reptiles...Biased? What about the other animals?



This isn't the first episode he's killed reptiles, he does it in almost every episode.

The problem is, he kills reptiles more than any other animal.

I would still complain if he did it to wolves or pigs or yaks.

I've only seen him kill animals other than fish, reptiles and bugs in like two, maybe three episodes.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

mrkos said:


> Mattsnake i ime not interested in hearing about your sexual fantasies keep it real man.


 
Wow that was creative. Should I keep it real like Bear does?


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 6, 2010)

naledge said:


> This isn't the first episode he's killed reptiles, he does it in almost every episode.
> 
> The problem is, he kills reptiles more than any other animal.
> 
> ...


 i saw him kill a cat fish the other week. and i have seen him eat something eleses kill some sort of deer in africa


----------



## captive_fairy (Apr 6, 2010)

naledge said:


> This isn't the first episode he's killed reptiles, he does it in almost every episode.
> 
> The problem is, he kills reptiles more than any other animal.
> 
> ...


 He kills whats available where he is...It's not like he gets dropped off and just hunts these animals


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Wow that was creative. Should I keep it real like Bear does?


 might be a good start


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> THANK YOU BUSHFIRE...
> mattsnake do you read the thread at all... or do you just keep repeating yourself...
> as i have said many times... you can criticize the show...
> but the individual is phenomenal ...
> ...


 i wouldnt worry the same people most likely hated steve irwin when he first went on air years ago playing with snakes and reptiles in the wild all the experts would have had a nice whinge about him picking up wild snakes and handling them in front of the camera even though most turned out to be captives from his own zoo.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll only believe he's hard-core when I see him slurp the sweat outta his jocks


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2010)

Shouldnt even put Steve Irwin and Bear Grylls in the same sentance.
Steve would show a snake and say how beautiful it is and the phony Grylls would just bite its head off without any respect admiration or appreciation for the animal..


> wouldnt worry the same people most likely hated steve irwin when he first went on air years ago playing with snakes and reptiles in the wild all the experts would have had a nice whinge about him picking up wild snakes and handling them in front of the camera even though most turned out to be captives from his own zoo.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

Steve Irwin and Bear Grylls have nothing in common, they are not even promoting the same sort of thing. How can you even compare them?


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

ime not comparing them to eachother ime comparing peoples whinging attitudes on this forum people would have been sooking when a tv show comes out and here is steve playing with our precious native reptiles same as how they are sooking now cause a man brings out a program teaching general viewers the basics of surviving in the wild


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a muffin!


----------



## Andrais (Apr 6, 2010)

wouldnt worry the same people most likely hated steve irwin when he first went on air years ago playing with snakes and reptiles in the wild all the experts would have had a nice whinge about him picking up wild snakes and handling them in front of the camera even though most turned out to be captives from his own zoo. 

steve irwin made a tv show to display what beautiful wildlife australia has and that we should preserve it and look after it. None of the animals were harmed and were either let go (or as people say from his own collection, taken back there)

This bear Grylls is a loco just out in the business of reality wild aventure tv shows for the money and to get a little attention and fame out of it. He shows people on tv a harmless looking python and then bites it head off, i didn't see steve doing that in any of his australian wildlife docos 

plain and simple-they have NOTHING in common


----------



## Andrais (Apr 6, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> I have a muffin!


 
assh! give me back my snake i wondered where she had got tooo :evil::lol:


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 6, 2010)

no! she tastes so good, shes a saralee muffin too


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> steve irwin made a tv show to display what beautiful wildlife australia has and that we should preserve it and look after it. None of the animals were harmed and were either let go (or as people say from his own collection, taken back there)
> 
> This bear Grylls is a loco just out in the business of reality wild aventure tv shows for the money and to get a little attention and fame out of it. He shows people on tv a harmless looking python and then bites it head off, i didn't see steve doing that in any of his australian wildlife docos
> 
> plain and simple-they have NOTHING in common


 
Its not worth debating over anymore, I think we should give up. 
Its been established that Bear Grylls IS God, he probably wrote the bible, drinking his urine gives himself and others superhuman powers and its more than likely that he could beat Chuck Norris in a fight. Im more than convinced that he is the ultimate being!


----------



## Andrais (Apr 6, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> no! she tastes so good, shes a saralee muffin too


 
ommg u can clearly see she is a balfours because they taste so much better!


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 6, 2010)

One thing we can all agree on: The show would be FAR more watchable if it was sped up and played to the Benny Hill music!


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 6, 2010)

Who is Bear Grylls :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 6, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Who is Bear Grylls :lol::lol::lol:


some fool that has 13 pages of wasted time about him .


----------



## schizmz (Apr 6, 2010)

what about bruce george snake crusader.. lol .."slips back into the shadows"


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 6, 2010)

mrkos said:


> ime not comparing them to eachother ime comparing peoples whinging attitudes on this forum people would have been sooking when a tv show comes out and here is steve playing with our precious native reptiles same as how they are sooking now cause a man brings out a program teaching general viewers the basics of surviving in the wild



its not really the basics of survival though hahaha
He dosent even do the survival tips very well
like a lot of people have been saying 
he's pretty irresponsible.

And we are sooking cos he kills something eats like two bites 
then wastes the rest.

This thread is lost


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 6, 2010)

webcol said:


> The knowledge the people they pay to follow him around have. I doubt he would know much. it would be difficult to learn the fauna and flora of all those countries, would take years of study.
> He is just some dude who is willing to do some stupid stuff like kill things, swim in ice and drink urine so they gave him a show. Its not educational its entertainment




He was in the S.A.S and has climbed mount everest. i think he would last longer in the wild then everyone on this website, sure he does get infromation form locals and stuff and most people that get lost in areas would have a knife mabye a flint because usually in the places he goes people go for more than one day he also does show you other ways to make fires tells you what to look out for, i never knew that genral rule of thumb is if the plant has white sap its most likely deadly.

*Edit:*
Also he does five information when he kills animals other uses for it such as the fur making a bob sled. Also how to gut animals so the food doesnt go rotten and for everyone talking about him being humane to animals what about 70% of peoples hero on here Steve Irwin he did what aggrovate innocent reptiles until they would try to bite him spit venom at him? sure killing them is another thing but he does also leave animals alone. *IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE SHOW DON'T WATCH IT* there is other channels on if you dont want him to get money for it font watch it, it does warn you at the start of every episode that he kills animals.


----------



## mattmc (Apr 6, 2010)

chuck norris eats bear grylls for breakfast.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Apr 6, 2010)

Frustration said:


> actually if you learn more about the man before criticize him...
> you would know he is quite remarkable...
> he is one of the youngest men ever to climb mount everest...
> he is very well educated and skillful, speaks several languages and does a variety of martial arts...
> ...


 

im on your side with this, and i love the show too


----------



## bobby2 (Apr 6, 2010)

i admire his versatility - but it's not really all that necessary - plus - i don't trust anyone who drinks their own pee out of a snake skin...


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 6, 2010)

#200. This means I could kick Bear's *** but not Chuck Norris'.


----------



## cris (Apr 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Steve Irwin and Bear Grylls have nothing in common, they are not even promoting the same sort of thing. How can you even compare them?



They both hype things up for ratings, set up parts of their shows and have no respect for wildlife protection laws?


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

cris said:


> They both hype things up for ratings, set up parts of their shows and have no respect for wildlife protection laws?


 
Ok you got me there.


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cabotinage said:


> He was in the S.A.S and has climbed mount everest. i think he would last longer in the wild then everyone on this website, .


 
Not me, I'm awsome!


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 6, 2010)

your exempt.
but everyone else....


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 6, 2010)

14 pages of arguing over a TV show lol
I love this place. Where else can you get this type of entertainment for free :lol:

Who is Bruce George?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2010)

Cabotinage said:


> He was in the S.A.S and has climbed mount everest. i think he would last longer in the wild then everyone on this website, sure he does get infromation form locals and stuff and most people that get lost in areas would have a knife mabye a flint because usually in the places he goes people go for more than one day he also does show you other ways to make fires tells you what to look out for, i never knew that genral rule of thumb is if the plant has white sap its most likely deadly.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Also he does five information when he kills animals other uses for it such as the fur making a bob sled. Also how to gut animals so the food doesnt go rotten and for everyone talking about him being humane to animals what about 70% of peoples hero on here Steve Irwin he did what aggrovate innocent reptiles until they would try to bite him spit venom at him? sure killing them is another thing but he does also leave animals alone. *IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE SHOW DON'T WATCH IT* there is other channels on if you dont want him to get money for it font watch it, it does warn you at the start of every episode that he kills animals.



He wouldn't outlast me on the mean streets of Melbourne on a Saturday night.... namely because I don't go out.... but that's the real jungle! Bear has been over-indulging in roast skunk a few too many times


----------



## cris (Apr 6, 2010)

Cabotinage said:


> your exempt.
> but everyone else....



I was in army cadets for few months so im better than him too, we did actually learn how to snare animals and other survival stuff, to some extent like what happens on his show. They even said we could eat lizards in a survival situation :shock:

GTG my croc and roo is about to get overcooked  (i wish, i actually have already eaten typical food produced in an environmentally destructive and cruel way, but it came from a supermarket so its easy to ignore)


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

Its classic. So much anger floating around this place 

Bruce George is old news on here now lol ....however I ran over a beardie today :shock:


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Its classic. So much anger floating around this place
> 
> Bruce George is old news on here now lol ....however I ran over a beardie today :shock:


 
Just the one?
GET A PATROL


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Who is Bruce George?



Like a dwarf Chuck Norris! A man capable of delivering a head-level groin punch!


----------



## cris (Apr 6, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> He wouldn't outlast me on the mean streets of Melbourne on a Saturday night.... namely because I don't go out.... but that's the real jungle! Bear has been over-indulging in roast skunk a few too many times



Haha that would be a good show, especially if he had normal SAS equipment when he dropped in. Even if he just had his knife he would probably do OK. 

I was thinking he should do a show in the Afghan/Pakistan border region, that would get some awesome ratings :lol:


----------



## Frustration (Apr 6, 2010)

Pathetic


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow 15 pages about one of the biggest tools on television.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow are people actually saying he isn't a remarkable person, he couldnt survive on his own and kids shouldnt look up to him?
I will give you all some information since clearly some have looked past it all.

He has climbed Mt. Everest. Over 4000 have tried with only 660 actually making it. 142 have died trying, not to mention he did this just 18 months after a parachuting incident which left him with a broken back. 

He was in the British SAS, which also is not an easy thing to accomplish. There are roughly 200 canidates and by the end most time less then 15 will make it. Throughout the selection you will have to trek 65 kilometers with a rifle and 55 pound bag in 22 hours. Do a jungle training exercise, evade hunters and then once finaly caught be mentally tortured and interagated. He was also a survial instructor for the SAS so im sure he could survive if need be with just the bare essentials. 

He holds 2 current world records and is the youngest ever chief scout. He crossed the north atlantic in a small rigid inflatable boat and was awarded an Honorary commission in the Royal Navy as a Lieutenant-Commander for this. 

He has also done lots of charity work and is the vice president of one. 

How could you say this guy is not an amazing person or kids shouldnt look up to him as a role model because you disagree with an aspect of a show he is on. So for everyone who hates him and thinks he it s a "phony" please by all means go complete everything he has done. 

AND I DONT EVEN LIKE THE SHOW. People need to wake up...


----------



## slim6y (Apr 7, 2010)

Pfffft - I ate British SAS people for breakfast... I own a charity... and I once sat in a blow up pool for 48 hours - the equivalent of crossing the Pacific Ocean... Bear has nothing on me...

Still... I've said it once, and I'll say it again... I'd much prefer the show if it was a blonde chair leader in his place!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 7, 2010)

zack13 said:


> Wow are people actually saying he isn't a remarkable person, he couldnt survive on his own and kids shouldnt look up to him?
> I will give you all some information since clearly some have looked past it all.
> 
> He has climbed Mt. Everest. Over 4000 have tried with only 660 actually making it. 142 have died trying, not to mention he did this just 18 months after a parachuting incident which left him with a broken back.
> ...



I think deep down you really love the show


----------



## Frustration (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you Zack13...
extremely well said


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 7, 2010)

How is crossing the atlantic in an inflatable boat any use? "Storm the beaches! Arg oysters!!!!" Pssssssssssshhhhtttt..... "crap"


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 7, 2010)

I was once stranded on a yacht for 3 hrs....I survived


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 7, 2010)

Do your wives/girlfriends know that you guys have these sorts of feelings towards Bear Grylls?


----------



## herptrader (Apr 7, 2010)

I heard that his children are afraid of him in case he declares an emergency and decides to eat them!


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 7, 2010)

herptrader said:


> I heard that his children are afraid of him in case he declares an emergency and decides to eat them!


:?:?:?:?:?:?:? please dont tell me you believe this


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think he's being facetious, mate


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 7, 2010)

I believe it. They'd probably taste a damn-sight better than the "excrement-tasting" (Bears own words) roasted skunk he was wolfing down :lol: :lol:

(Has anyone cottoned on to my issue with the skunk yet? I think I'd sooner die a lonely horrible death in the woods rather than attempt to eat that! :lol Survival tactic No.1: Don't get lost in the jungle!


----------



## cris (Apr 7, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> :?:?:?:?:?:?:? please dont tell me you believe this



You better believe it, i know someone who ate a kid while doing SAS survival training.


----------



## shane14 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bear Grylls is a legend


----------



## mrkos (Apr 7, 2010)

mattmc said:


> chuck norris eats bear grylls for breakfast.


 polar bear would smash em both


----------



## mrkos (Apr 7, 2010)

cris said:


> They both hype things up for ratings, set up parts of their shows and have no respect for wildlife protection laws?


 someone finally reads my post properly


----------



## holden08 (Apr 18, 2010)

i like that other show and he films him self cant remember what its called


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 18, 2010)

holden08 said:


> i like that other show and he films him self cant remember what its called



Survivorman? Les? He is actually very good. Grylls would shrivel up and die within hours in places Les could thrive.


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 19, 2010)

Hes got nothing on Russell Coight :lol:


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 19, 2010)

=bECS= said:


> Hes got nothing on Russell Coight :lol:



gold  

couldnt agree more


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Survivorman? Les? He is actually very good. Grylls would shrivel up and die within hours in places Les could thrive.


Oh yeah, Les is a lot more real than this bare gryllis faker.


----------



## mattmc (Apr 19, 2010)

LEAVE Bear Grylls ALONE! Hes had enough put on him! you dont need to revive this thread! LEAVE HIM ALONE! *cries*


----------

